

The Days of IP-based Management are Numbered - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/02/19/the-days-of-ip-based-management-are-numbered.aspx

======
okeumeni
The Days of Captcha based feedback are Numbered

